# what happens if we refuse the rabies shot



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am really worried and don't want to take sparkey for his Rabies shot. I think that this vaccine caused all his GI problems. he started to get sick just a few months after he got his 3 year vaccine 3 years ago, and he has been sick since. at least once a month sometimes twice a month. he's been fine for a straight 2 or 3 months only couple of times. in fact he is sick now, twisting and looking miserable. diarrhea and vomiting in the mornings. not eatting or drinking. my point is that I don't mind paying a fine but will I go to jail or will they come and take Sparkey if I don't do this? it is a law here in CA to get this every 3 years. depending on what they are going to do to me or sparkey I have to make a decision. I just can not see Sparkey sick anymore. he doesn't deserve this. and I know I am doing this to him. it's too bad that they already know I have sparkey since I got him a license :smilie_tischkante: 

I completley ignored the notice for all the other vaccines couple of months ago and I am ignoring this one too from the state. but I'm worried what they are going to do to us, anybody knows?

can I somehow get out of it legally?

thanks
Fay and the sick Sparkey boy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Sparkey. Maybe you can get some kind of medical waver from your vet that will allow Sparkey to not be bound to the regular rabies shot laws. I think I've read of something like that. Hope Sparky feels better soon. I don't think you will go to jail, but I'm not in Ca., so don't take my word for it. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ask your vet to exempt him from the rabies shot for medical reasons. The state should accept that. Hopefully he will. Bogie also had very severe reactions to the rabies shot. He is due ifor his in April. I'm going to refuse the shot. The only problem is if your dog bites someone, he will be put in quarantine for a minimum of ten days. At least that's the law in Florida. Your best bet is to try and talk to the vet. If your vet doesn't agree, I would keep looking until you find one that will exempt Spoarky for medical reasons. I also feel the rabies shot is another one of those vaccines that your dog may have imunity to for much longer than than the state requires. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I checked the California rabies law and didn't see any provision for a waiver from your vet. The only thing a waiver does is protect you from a fine anyway. In any state, if a dog who is not current on his rabies vaccine bites someone or is exposed to rabies, he is required to be quarantined pursuant to state law whether he has a waiver or not.

California law states that any dog who is not current on rabies can be impounded, but I don't know how much is this enforced. We had a discussion on another forum about the fact that animal control actually goes door to door in southern California checking to see how many dogs you have and if they are current on rabies vaccinations.

I have chosen not to vaccinate Lady anymore, We stopped her regular vaccines when she was diagnosed with diabetes. Her last rabies shot was four years ago and she had a very severe reaction so I didn't get her booster. I have compromised by turning her into an indoor dog. I walk her in her stroller almost everyday, but I no longer take her on walks in the neighborhood. Her immune system is so weak from her diabetes that she is too vulnerable to infection and disease.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 20 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730942


> I checked the California rabies law and didn't see any provision for a waiver from your vet. The only thing a waiver does is protect you from a fine anyway. In any state, if a dog who is not current on his rabies vaccine bites someone or is exposed to rabies, he is required to be quarantined pursuant to state law whether he has a waiver or not.
> 
> California law states that any dog who is not current on rabies can be impounded, but I don't know how much is this enforced. We had a discussion on another forum about the fact that animal control actually goes door to door in southern California checking to see how many dogs you have and if they are current on rabies vaccinations.
> 
> I have chosen not to vaccinate Lady anymore, We stopped her regular vaccines when she was diagnosed with diabetes. Her last rabies shot was four years ago and she had a very severe reaction so I didn't get her booster. I have compromised by turning her into an indoor dog. I walk her in her stroller almost everyday, but I no longer take her on walks in the neighborhood. Her immune system is so weak from her diabetes that she is too vulnerable to infection and disease.[/B]


I agree.............and you can not get your city dog tags without the proper up to date vaccines. Other than that, I don't think it is an issue. Sassy is due her vaccines late March/early April. These will be her last ever vaccines. She was 6 yrs. old this past Dec. and I don't intend to vaccinate her again after this yr.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

These crazy laws put us in such a quandry. I wouldn't get the rabies shots. Inside dogs are at such low incidences of getting bitten by a rabid animal. My vet and I don't go there. He knows how I feel and he doesn't push the issue. I know I am not following the "rules". But, I also don't want to harm my dogs either. The people pushing for these laws are not in the best interest of our dogs. They would prefer that we don't have any animals on this planet, except people.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't want to get either, but it's against the law.(Nemo has it and has never had a problem)
Can they actually come to your house and do something? :huh:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

There are rabid bats found in my area occasionally and one of my dogs was once attacked by a racoon when he was pottying at night (he had to go to the emergency vet). He was vacinated at the time and got a booster since his vaccine was near time to redo.

That same dog didn't get his rabies shot the last two years of his life due to fraility. His vet wouldn't give him vaccines or put him under anesthesia to clean his teeth for fear he couldn't handle it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Fay, be very careful with this. It is the law in California, and Animal Control can take them.

They need to be licensed, and in order for that, they need proof of Rabies Shot.

When AC came to my house, several months ago, the only thing that saved us was proof
of Rabies Shots, along with proof of Rescue information. Jops, Frankie, and LBB, were not a 
concern to them, as they are licensed, but the rest would have been hauled off in the truck.

Talk to your vet. If a Rabies Shot, is not in Sparkey's best interest, then as Marj stated,
you will need to keep him indoors, walk him in a stroller, and request he's muzzled while at the groomers.

If a dog is reported, as even nipping, at anyone, or other dogs, there can be trouble.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Even with the rabbies shot, if they bite someone or nipp someone, they put them in quarantine. Happened to my daughter's dog. If they don't go door to door to check up on the dogs, you should be fine. But make sure like Marj said to keep Sparkey away from other dogs and people. You need to be double careful nothing happens.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would talk it over with my vet so that he knows how concerned you are about this. I think he can guide you though this so that you do not have your baby taken away or something else happening. If it were left up to me, I would not have another rabies shot either...........


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Find out what can happen to your dog...in some states if the person who was bitten insists, your dog can be euthanized and its head sent off. If your dog is not vaccinated, you need to tell anyone who handles it (vet, grooming). Be aware if your dog bites another dog, this can also be a serious issue - no dog parks.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am moving the first of March to another county and was looking up Kansas State Laws concerning if I needed to update anything for licensing. This is for 2009 updated.
*Tina </span>
</span></span></span>*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. Sparkey is doing better today, yay we have another 2 good weeks hopefully rayer: 

I found a holistic vet and I'm going to get an appointment anyway. maybe he will give him just a little, I will ask my regular vet first though. he is always very concerned about sparkey. 

QUOTE


> Find out what can happen to your dog...in some states if the person who was bitten insists, your dog can be euthanized and its head sent off.[/B]


 :shocked: well this could only happen over my dead body. chances are maybe 1 % . but I feel that there is a 50% chance that I am doing this to him myself with allowing all these unnecessary vaccines just to obey the law. I just don't want to do this over and over again. I think once was enough.

Sparkey says, can we move to Kansas please? :blush:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder if it is due to kansas state doing the titers for rabies is why the state is stating this - very interesting as dee dee's rabies titer was done at kansas state. You are lucky. I have seen that it differs from county to county. It happened to my friend they came to her door and she had 4 dogs instead of 3 - our county allows 4 but we are closest to another county shelter and they only allow 3 and so they went by those laws and they almost took one of her dogs so her and her vet had to fight and go to local govt rep to get her cleared to have a 4th dog -- i was shocked they go door to door myself. She had vaccinations so that was not the issue but how scary and it is southern california


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 20 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731110


> Find out what can happen to your dog...in some states if the person who was bitten insists, your dog can be euthanized and its head sent off. If your dog is not vaccinated, you need to tell anyone who handles it (vet, grooming). Be aware if your dog bites another dog, this can also be a serious issue - no dog parks.[/B]


 :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Thats awful.......


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 20 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731001


> Fay, be very careful with this. It is the law in California, and Animal Control can take them.
> 
> They need to be licensed, and in order for that, they need proof of Rabies Shot.
> 
> ...


I agree - please make an educated decision that is in the best interest of your dog. Check on local laws and talk to your vet.

in Illinois, if your dog even nips at someone, the incident must be reported and, by state law, they must be "confined" for 10 days. According to Illinois Statutes Chapter 510 if your dog has a current rabies vaccine, that confinement can be at home if that's acceptable to the county veterinarian. If your dog does not have a current rabies vaccine, the dog will be impounded and confined at a local vet's office for 10 days. 

My friend who lives about 30 miles SW of Chicago had a situation where her mini-pin nipped the cable guy and the "bite" was reported. She wasn't current on the rabies vaccine and the dog had to be kept at a vet's for 10 days. If at the end of the 10 days the vet thought the dog exhibited any signs of rabies, she would have been euthanized! Since she didn't have any choice of vet in this instance, she was terrified they'd put her pup down!

My friend had a bill of over $1000 between the vet's bill and the medical treatment for the cable guy - his doctor gave him the rabies treatment "to be on the safe side." Her homeowner's insurance covered the cable guy's medical bills but she had a $500 deductible and her premiums went up. 

The other thing we have in our area that's scary is our rabies exists almost solely in bats, which can get into your attic and then into your house. That's a creepy thought to begin with but then to think about the danger I'd be subjecting my pup to, it's frightening. At least once a summer we read in the paper about a rabid bat found inside a home and the family has to go through precautionary treatments. 

Good luck - this is a tough decision to make because the ramifications can be awful either way.


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Have your vet do a titer test to see if the vaccine is still in his immune system. If it is it may help. I would think if a vet writes a letter explaining the situation that the vaccine can/will cause a negative reaction they may make a decision of letting it go. Or ask your vet to give a drop of the vaccine. The paperwork for this vaccine would then say vaccine given. I hope your vet will be able to help you. I am not a believer that the dose for a large dog is the same for a small dog. Also inform them that your dog is not an outside dog. Wishing you luck.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i do rabies titer in dee dee but you still have to have a waiver from county - jean dodds said waste of money for me as they will not accept it but i said to do anyway as i wanted to know and i have letters from dermatologist, her, vet etc to get waiver - it at least gives you back up documentation however not acceptable yet 


QUOTE (3MalteseBoyz @ Feb 21 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731376


> Have your vet do a titer test to see if the vaccine is still in his immune system. If it is it may help. I would think if a vet writes a letter explaining the situation that the vaccine can/will cause a negative reaction they may make a decision of letting it go. Or ask your vet to give a drop of the vaccine. The paperwork for this vaccine would then say vaccine given. I hope your vet will be able to help you. I am not a believer that the dose for a large dog is the same for a small dog. Also inform them that your dog is not an outside dog. Wishing you luck.[/B]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well it was a last minute decision :brownbag: I took him yesterday ( Sunday ) and he got the vaccine. I kept telling him how sorry I am and please forgive me. Due date was in 2 days. I begged the vet for anything she can do so I can get out of it and she said only severe life threatening reaction right after the shot would be exempt and since he didn't have any last time we are out of luck. I told her please give him just a drop or at least don't push all of it out. she said she couldn't, they have to give the dose. so I was ready for another flare up of diarrhea I got some Flagyl and was ready. but nothing happened and he was fine. he is still fine today and no lump so far. Thanks God. but I felt soooo bad, I was fighting tears on the way there.

He had an annual too and everything else was fine. I just wished there was a cure for his GI problems. 

just wanted to let you guys know I chickened out and went and got the shot for him :blush:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Mar 16 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746262


> well it was a last minute decision :brownbag: I took him yesterday ( Sunday ) and he got the vaccine. I kept telling him how sorry I am and please forgive me. Due date was in 2 days. I begged the vet for anything she can do so I can get out of it and she said only severe life threatening reaction right after the shot would be exempt and since he didn't have any last time we are out of luck. I told her please give him just a drop or at least don't push all of it out. she said she couldn't, they have to give the dose. so I was ready for another flare up of diarrhea I got some Flagyl and was ready. but nothing happened and he was fine. he is still fine today and no lump so far. Thanks God. but I felt soooo bad, I was fighting tears on the way there.
> 
> He had an annual too and everything else was fine. I just wished there was a cure for his GI problems.
> 
> just wanted to let you guys know I chickened out and went and got the shot for him :blush:[/B]


 :smheat: :smheat: SO happy to hear this Fay! :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That must have been really hard for you. I'm so glad Sparkey didn't react and I hope he won't in future days. My heart goes out to the sweetie pie - hopefully you'll find some more answers to all his GI issues.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad Sparkey made it through the ordeal. Maybe better than you. Lol. Now you can rest for 3 years. Normally if they never had a reaction before they will be alright.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Mar 16 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746262


> well it was a last minute decision :brownbag: I took him yesterday ( Sunday ) and he got the vaccine. I kept telling him how sorry I am and please forgive me. Due date was in 2 days. I begged the vet for anything she can do so I can get out of it and she said only severe life threatening reaction right after the shot would be exempt and since he didn't have any last time we are out of luck. I told her please give him just a drop or at least don't push all of it out. she said she couldn't, they have to give the dose. so I was ready for another flare up of diarrhea I got some Flagyl and was ready. but nothing happened and he was fine. he is still fine today and no lump so far. Thanks God. but I felt soooo bad, I was fighting tears on the way there.
> 
> He had an annual too and everything else was fine. I just wished there was a cure for his GI problems.
> 
> just wanted to let you guys know I chickened out and went and got the shot for him :blush:[/B]


Fay, I felt just like you do. Dixie doesn't have Sparkey's GI problems but I hate putting chemicals into her. She was due in Feb. for DHHP & 2 wks. later for Rabies. I told the vet I was afraid to get the vaccines for her & afraid not to. He said he understood how I felt. It's the traveling up & down the coast & her having to tinkle etc. at rest stops & places where other dogs have been that keeps me getting her vaccinated mostly. I chickened out like you did but who knows what the right choice is. Love ya Sparkey. :wub: :wub: Hugs to you Fay. :hugging:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

You did what you had to do. I hate the vaccines as well but I try to think how I would feel if someone else's unvaccinated dog made mine sick.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My vet just gave Snoopy a waiver because of his recent condition. I felt much better than having him have a reaction to the rabies vaccine. The holistic vet is next for the smaller fluffs.  Glad Sparkey came out fine. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I am very happy Sparkey came through his vaccine wonderfully. Now he's protected against a dreadful disease. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad Sparky is doing well!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: AWWW,Fay,I know that was hard for you to do. I'm glad Sparkey Boy is doing fine so far. I hate all those shots too. I refused all shots for Boo & Hannah last yr except rabies & kennel cough vaccine. I pray I did the right thing for them. I plan on refusing them again this yr too.Boo has his yearly tomorrow & I dread the lecture I will get, which makes me doubt my decision all over again. I hope you find a solution for Sparkeys tummy problems.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to hear he is okay so far and I hope he stays that way. I would start looking for a holistic vet, JMO.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746418


> Glad to hear he is okay so far and I hope he stays that way. I would start looking for a holistic vet, JMO.[/B]


 Thanks, I forgot to say I did find a Holistic vet but I had no idea how expensive they are, the visit is just $400 and $200 an hour after that. he said I have to be ready for a lot of visits per year totaling one month a year. does that make sense? the thing is that I doubt if he could do anything to stop the shot. is this a normal price?

I did refuse all the other vaccines and my vet says it should be ok for his age which is 4 1/2 

Thanks everyone :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Mar 16 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746432


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746418





> Glad to hear he is okay so far and I hope he stays that way. I would start looking for a holistic vet, JMO.[/B]


 Thanks, I forgot to say I did find a Holistic vet but I had no idea how expensive they are, the visit is just $400 and $200 an hour after that. he said I have to be ready for a lot of visits per year totaling one month a year. does that make sense? the thing is that I doubt if he could do anything to stop the shot. is this a normal price?

I did refuse all the other vaccines and my vet says it should be ok for his age which is 4 1/2 

Thanks everyone :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That doesn't sound right to me! I would double check for another holistic vet. Some on the list in LA County seem to be quacks based on internet feedback I've seen, so I look for referrals as well. Jan Rasmusen might be able to refer you to someone, she is in San Diego as well.

I'm so glad Sparkey did well after his rabies vaccine! Hope his GI settles down more, too..... :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My holistic vet charged $200 for the first visit and $60 thereafter. I am in Atlanta. BTW, I am doing rabies titer testing.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have never had Rylee get a license from the city. I have friends who also do not get the license. They know at my vets that I will not vaccinate she has been tittered and I will not do that again. Rabies is something I do vaccinate we have a huge problem in this area. Rylee also was just starting to get colitis's and this was exactly the same time as last year. So she got meds for that. The little rascal has figured out how to eat the cheese and spit out the pills. :smpullhair:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fay, in the most recent newsletter from jan rasmusen there was a link where you could locate a holistic vet and she also gave the name of the one she uses in del mar (I think) I don't have the name in front of me but let me know if u need it!


----------

